# Gimp sous leopard 10.5.2 : impossible de lancer



## fredroy (3 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

j'ai installé X11 et sa màj 2.1.4. Ensuite j'ai installé gimp 2.4.5 : http://wilber-loves-apple.org/pages/download.html

Or, il m'est impossible de lancer gimp, j'ai l'erreur suivante :



> Process:         gimp-2.4 [178]
> Path:            /tmp/skl/Gimp.app/Contents/Resources/bin/gimp-2.4
> Identifier:      gimp-2.4
> Version:         ??? (???)
> ...




Une idée ?


----------



## tatouille (4 Mars 2008)

Reason: Incompatible library version: libgtk-x11-2.0.0.dylib requires version 4.0.0 or later, but libXrandr.2.dylib provides version 3.0.0


----------



## fredroy (4 Mars 2008)

Il n'y a rien à faire pour y remédier ?


----------



## ericb2 (4 Mars 2008)

Il y a un clash avec les bibiliothèques (libraries). 

Il semble que deux bibliothèques ont le même nom, mais ne sont pas placées au même endroit dans ton arborescence, et que la première trouvée, n'est pas compatible avec le système.

Dans l'ordre des répertoires dans lesquels les libs sont cherchées, /usr/local/lib est souvent scruté avant les autres.

Peut être est-ce par la qu'il faut chercher ? 


Mais je te l'accorde, ce qu'a fait Apple pour X11 sous léopard est lamentable. Pour faire pire, c'est à dire dégouter plus les gens de X11, faudrait le faire exprès...


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Mars 2008)

une première clé peut consister à installer le X11 patché
http://trac.macosforge.org/projects/xquartz

pas sûr néanmoins que cela suffise.


----------



## fredroy (4 Mars 2008)

J'ai déjà installé la màj X11 2.1.4 (comme indiqué ds mon message initial  )

Donc, cela semble malheureusement incompatible.


----------



## beaunois (4 Mars 2008)

Bonjour j'utilise un Imac intel alu 2,4 ghz 20 pouces et j'ai eu des problèmes avec Gimp
jusqu'au jour ou par hasard je suis tombé sur cette version:

Gimp-2.4 RC3- Intel  ( il s'agit la de l'intitulé du téléchargement)

et depuis tout fonctionne à la perfection.

je suis malheureusement pris par le temps mais je rechercherai le lien.


----------



## Macoser37 (4 Mars 2008)

Bonjour Fredoy. Suis d'accord avec Beaunois.X11 est inclus dans léopard 10.5.2....donc rien à
faire(tout est automatique).Ensuite il suffit de télécharger Gimp-2.4-rc3-intel.dmg (dernière
version Jan.08)à l'adresse URL:  http:gimp-app.sourceforge.net/        -C'est simple.
Tu devrais t'inscrire aux forums Gimp. Si autre pb.,n'hésite pas!      Salut...Jean Jacques.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/up.gif


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mars 2008)

La version 2.4.5 mise en lien par fredoy semble fonctionner normalement avec X.5.2 Leopard sans avoir besoin de patcher X11.

Rappel : le patch Xquartz 2.1.4 n'est pas supporté par Apple.


----------



## fredroy (4 Mars 2008)

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

J'ai installé Gimp-2.4-rc3-intel.dmg et cela fonctionne


----------

